# Tegu eats baby Iguana video.



## Richard21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the iguana is dead. I still think its weird. Are tegus even supposed to eat Iguanas? 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPbBO0jRr0E" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPbBO0jRr0E</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 27, 2009)

Tegus in the wild would probably eat just about anything they could catch.


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah thats what I was thinking. I was just wondering if Iguanas could somehow be deadly to tegus if eaten.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 27, 2009)

The only deadly thing could be parasites passed on to the tegu, possibly other sickness as well, bacterial, viral?


...Jefroka


----------



## Turbine (Aug 27, 2009)

They may eat them in the wild but I still find the video a little odd.

Turbine


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 27, 2009)

It was an interesting watch...

If the iguana died in a way that it wasn't "infected' with something it could pass on to the Tegu i see no harm in it... 

I personally wouldn't play tug of war with my Tegu over food... and wouldn't steal food back from it once offered... But not because it's "Tegu abuse", simply because it would encourage behavior in my Tegu that I wish to discourage...


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 28, 2009)

i think its a little weird, why not just feed normal stuff. i dont think they need THAT MUCH variety, lol


----------



## whoru (Aug 28, 2009)

thats crazy i hope the tegu dosent catch anything


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I found it odd too. Not something you see every day.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 28, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> It was an interesting watch...
> 
> If the iguana died in a way that it wasn't "infected' with something it could pass on to the Tegu i see no harm in it...
> 
> I personally wouldn't play tug of war with my Tegu over food... and wouldn't steal food back from it once offered... But not because it's "Tegu abuse", simply because it would encourage behavior in my Tegu that I wish to discourage...



_x2,...as long as it wasn't road kill, something he found outside or a sick pet that died. What difference does it make, why waste it or spend the time burying it. _


----------



## jmiles50 (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I thought it was a little sadistic myself. Like someone said, I'm sure in the wild they eat whatever they can get ahold of, but that was completely ridiculous! I thought it was a horrible video!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmiles50 (Aug 28, 2009)

Would we still like this video if it were something eating a tegu??? Probably not!!! We had a video up here a few months ago where a dog was killing and eating a tegu. Then we had 1 of a few guys killing a tegu w a broom, and we were all upset about it!!!! I guess cause it's an iguana, it's a good:/


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 28, 2009)

Jmiles, I see where you are coming from.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 28, 2009)

I disagree... 

There is a massive difference between using an animalÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s dead body as food as opposed to letting it go to waste... and beating an animal to death with a broom and then letting it's body go to waste...

I see absolutely no logical comparison between the two...


Beyond that, it's completely sentimental to say it's okay for an animal to kill & eat Species A, but it's not okay to kill & eat Species B... Just because _you_ happen to like Species B better...

There are people who love mice who would argue it's better your nasty lizard starve and die than eat the cute little mouse...

Nature does not direct itself by the sentimental feelings of humans... it follows a path of practicality... 


I completely oppose senseless killing or poor treatment of animalsÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ but I have absolutely no problem with the food chain taking place in front of meÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


----------



## laderday (Aug 29, 2009)

i def agree with toby_H, because when it comes to our tegus eating other kinds of live or pre-killed animals no one care. there are hundreds of vids up with tegus eating mice, rats, hamsters, chicks, anoles, frogs, insects, gater snakes im sure you guys get the point. im not saying its cool to kill animals for entertainment but like it was stated before and i quote 

"I completely oppose senseless killing or poor treatment of animalsÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ but I have absolutely no problem with the food chain taking place in front of me"

so ppl stop getting so offensive when you see things


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Aug 29, 2009)

ok. so would you feed you tegu an iguana? i dont think so. iuana. So say you have a cat. Just got a brand new extream giant. cat eats the tegu. Your ok with that just because of the fact that its nature? If I had a cat that did that it would find a new home. I think its horrible that you guys support that. The tegu is captive. not wild. it doesnt need to eat an iguana. It will do fine on turkey, and what ever else you give it.


----------



## goonzo420 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow ur an idiot change ur title I was Hoping to see a tegu tear up an iguana :evil:


----------



## AB^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Personally, I have no problem with the video (as I commented on it under the name Ameivaboy)
It reminds me of when I had tons of baby garter snakes and had a few that just werent doing well and I couldnt (morally) sell to someone so I fed them one of my tegus instead of letting them suffer or tossing them in the freezer. Quick death and good variety for a Tegu.


Caution If you don't want to see a baby snake get eaten dont watch this video!!
If you do, click on it!


----------



## AB^ (Aug 29, 2009)

goonzo420 said:


> Wow ur an idiot change ur title I was Hoping to see a tegu tear up an iguana :evil:




Insults arent appreciated on Tegu Talk, and before you start calling calling people "idiots" you should probably read the entire thread (both pages) If you had you would have seen in the very first post was a link to the youtube video.


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Aug 29, 2009)

look on the other page you @!$# head before you start throwing insults. The vid. is on the first page.


----------



## CRACK654 (Aug 29, 2009)

A tegu eating an iguana is no different then it eating a mouse, pinkie, any insect, cat (if it could), or even turkey (only difference is some one else is killin the turkey). If I could get reptiles as cheap as mice I would feed it to my tegu. Less chance of impaction cause theres no fur to digest. I heard in the wild tegus ear primarily other lizards or even other tegus.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 30, 2009)

jarett_Harrison said:


> ok. so would you feed you tegu an iguana? i dont think so. iuana. So say you have a cat. Just got a brand new extream giant. cat eats the tegu. Your ok with that just because of the fact that its nature? If I had a cat that did that it would find a new home. I think its horrible that you guys support that. The tegu is captive. not wild. it doesnt need to eat an iguana. It will do fine on turkey, and what ever else you give it.




If I had an Iguana and it accidentily was killed... yes I would allow it's dead body go to use, as food, before I threw it away...

As for the cat eating a Tegu... Since I acquired the Tegu as a pet, I would take the responsibility to protect it from the preditor, in this case a cat. If I failed to do my job, I would accept that responsibility myself instead of blaming the cat...

You think it's silly that I/we "support that"... but I think it's senseless that you think it's perfectly acceptible to feed your Tegu one animal and not another... provided both are healthy choices...


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 30, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> jarett_Harrison said:
> 
> 
> > ok. so would you feed you tegu an iguana? i dont think so. iuana. So say you have a cat. Just got a brand new extream giant. cat eats the tegu. Your ok with that just because of the fact that its nature? If I had a cat that did that it would find a new home. I think its horrible that you guys support that. The tegu is captive. not wild. it doesnt need to eat an iguana. It will do fine on turkey, and what ever else you give it.
> ...



agree is no different than feeding prekilled rodents . but wouldn't go out and buy 100 frozen baby iggys to feed my GUs unless they were cheaper than rodents. lol


----------



## beastmaster94 (Aug 30, 2009)

i really dont think you should feed captive reptiles to each other


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 30, 2009)

beastmaster94 said:


> i really dont think you should feed captive reptiles to each other




You really don't think so based on what?

One needs reasons in order to make such statements...


It's 100% appropriate to say "I wouldn't do it", but in order to say "you shouldn't do it" factual reasons are needed...


If a rock fell on the Iguana... then the owner needs to feel bad for allowing the animal to die due to his own mistake... and dispose of the body...

If he chooses to dispose of the body by allowing it to be used as food for another animal, then so be it...

If he buried the Iguana it wouldn't be any less dead... it would just be food for worms and grass instead of a Tegu...


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 30, 2009)

relax people!! are you gonna take it to the mat?? AGREE TO DISAGREE!!!!!! :dead :rant :rant :rant :doh


----------



## simon021 (Aug 31, 2009)

jarett_Harrison said:


> ok. so would you feed you tegu an iguana? i dont think so. iuana. *So say you have a cat. Just got a brand new extream giant. cat eats the tegu. Your ok with that just because of the fact that its nature?* If I had a cat that did that it would find a new home. I think its horrible that you guys support that. The tegu is captive. not wild. it doesnt need to eat an iguana. It will do fine on turkey, and what ever else you give it.



Been there, done that. My first hatchling didnt survive 4 hours inside his enclosure. I came home from lunch that first day after picking him up at the post office and the cat was stuck inside the enclosure with half a lizard next to him. Believe me, it was not pretty. It sucked, and it was my fault. I didnt have the tegu talk totally cat proof. The thought never even dawned on me that the cat would see that little hatchling as food. 

The thing is, that is TOTALLY different than this video. This guy ran over his iguana on accident in the driveway, so he fed it to the tegu. No harm in that. The only harm I see is the guy playing tug of war with the tegu. Not real great husbandry in my opinion. Other than that, I just dont see what everyone is worked up about. It's not like he stuck a live iguana in there just for shits and giggles! Relax!


----------

